# Emperor Scorpion + SuperWorms ?



## ety32 (Aug 19, 2014)

Can I give superworms to my emperor scorpion? I've done some research but some say yes, some say no. What do you guys think? Any experience with that? It's still a young scorpion, about 3 inches long.


----------



## remainpositive (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes you can, make sure you don't feed him a worm to big for him those beetle larvae can get huge. Also try not to feed him to many, those have a really high fat content and shouldn't be used as a staple food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 19, 2014)

I rarely see my Emperor (the lid scares her, feeding is a tough time for both of us), so I often grab a Super 'a little too hard' with my hemostats (head crush technique), and leave it at her front door. By morning (sometimes within a few minutes) it's gone.

Since she hides so very often, it's her staple diet. This time of year, she's out more often, so she gets full adult crickets. When she's hiding a lot though, Supers are a good once-every-month-or-five meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patcho (Aug 20, 2014)

I really don't see why fat content is a huge deal in any invertebrates food. In fact, I think the more fat and protein the scorpion consumes the better. All the fat does is just get converted (albeit slowly) right into energy the scorpion uses to grow. And since we're talking about P. imperator, that could mean that the more fat and protein would make a much larger scorpion as long as it's still growing.

So yeah, feed all the mealworms you want. People are pretty quick to say that too many fatty feeders are "bad" for scorpions, but really all it is is stored energy from the feeder which is passed on to the scorpion, which I'm pretty sure can't re-store it. With that said, a scorpion can appear to look "fat," but that doesn't mean it's fat itself, it's just overfed.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 20, 2014)

Patcho said:


> I really don't see why fat content is a huge deal in any invertebrates food. In fact, I think the more fat and protein the scorpion consumes the better. All the fat does is just get converted (albeit slowly) right into energy the scorpion uses to grow. And since we're talking about P. imperator, that could mean that the more fat and protein would make a much larger scorpion as long as it's still growing.
> 
> So yeah, feed all the mealworms you want. People are pretty quick to say that too many fatty feeders are "bad" for scorpions, but really all it is is stored energy from the feeder which is passed on to the scorpion, which I'm pretty sure can't re-store it. With that said, a scorpion can appear to look "fat," but that doesn't mean it's fat itself, it's just overfed.


I agree here. My P. imp has been an adult for about 2 years now. She's had mostly superworms, and the occasional cricket. For her speed, and uhh, lack of abilities, grabbing a worm is so much easier than a cricket. Early on, I would bait the cricket with a carrot piece in front of her hide, giving them reason to pass in front of her. Boy, that got old, especially with male crickets.

After almost two years of mostly supers, she has become very active again. The last month she has eaten more than in the last year. And boy she is fat! There's nothing sluggish or lazy about her, and her diet is the same. She even popped out this afternoon, pretty much in bright daylight.

She has energy again, and mostly from eating grubs, not agile creatures.


----------



## ety32 (Aug 21, 2014)

My Emperor never comes out...the lights are almost always off downstairs, even when I'm at the computer, there's only the screen light, but it never seems to come out. It's always where the heat pad is as if it as cold at all in here.


----------



## Patcho (Aug 21, 2014)

ety32 said:


> My Emperor never comes out...the lights are almost always off downstairs, even when I'm at the computer, there's only the screen light, but it never seems to come out. It's always where the heat pad is as if it as cold at all in here.


...Kay, you do realize that means it's happy right? Emperors usually don't come out to wander. They like to stay hidden.


----------

